# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproof Tap Penetration

## Craigoss

Hello, 
I'm currently planning a bathroom renovation, I am putting in a freestanding bathtub about 100mm from one wall and 300mm from another. I don't plan on tiling up either walls except for a small skirting board. The entire floor will be waterproofed and just up to the height of the skirting board. There will be a bathtub faucet and mixer on the wall (which will be painted), could someone tell me the what the waterproofing requirements are for this tap penetration? Would it be enough to just sikaflex between the faucet and cement board? As I don't want to tape and waterproof the tape penetration as it would be quite obvious on a non tiled wall. 
Thanks guys.

----------


## Cecile

I believe that the waterproofing needs to be at least as high as the bath, and as high as the tap.  I'm not actually sure, but I certainly know that's what I would do. 
Let's see if Oldsaltoz comes into this thread.  He'll know the answer for sure.

----------


## Craigoss

Thanks, unfortunately I haven't found much information regarding waterproofing requirements of freestanding baths, most of the information is about in build baths. But I was hoping as long as the walls are build from waterproof cement board it would be less of a problem.

----------


## cyclic

> Hello, 
> I'm currently planning a bathroom renovation, I am putting in a freestanding bathtub about 100mm from one wall and 300mm from another. I don't plan on tiling up either walls except for a small skirting board. The entire floor will be waterproofed and just up to the height of the skirting board. There will be a bathtub faucet and mixer on the wall (which will be painted), could someone tell me the what the waterproofing requirements are for this tap penetration? Would it be enough to just sikaflex between the faucet and cement board? As I don't want to tape and waterproof the tape penetration as it would be quite obvious on a non tiled wall. 
> Thanks guys.

  Don't use Sika, use Plumbers and Roofers Clear Silicone around the tap to the tile and board, much easier to get out at a later date.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hello, 
> I'm currently planning a bathroom renovation, I am putting in a freestanding bathtub about 100mm from one wall and 300mm from another. I don't plan on tiling up either walls except for a small skirting board. The entire floor will be waterproofed and just up to the height of the skirting board. There will be a bathtub faucet and mixer on the wall (which will be painted), could someone tell me the what the waterproofing requirements are for this tap penetration? Would it be enough to just sikaflex between the faucet and cement board? As I don't want to tape and waterproof the tape penetration as it would be quite obvious on a non tiled wall. 
> Thanks guys.

  Yes just Sikaflex will be fine. 
However you need to be spot on with the hole cut and look for cover plate to so you don't see the seal at all. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

